# Tropiflora Spring Festival 2010



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Tropiflora's Spring Festival will be Friday April 2nd and Saturday April 3rd from 8am to 5pm. 
http://www.tropiflora.com/download2...Festival2010.pdf&CFID=485975&CFTOKEN=45489074
I will be going on Friday if anybody wants to get together. I also might go to Marie Selby Botanical Gardens after, just because they are close.
Dave


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

I'm def heading down for that.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll be working the festival. Say, "Hi" if you recognize me.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn.....I'm going to be down in Sarasota the very next week! :-(

On a side note, if anyone knows of any other good places nearby to find rare plants please let me know


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

JoshH said:


> Damn.....I'm going to be down in Sarasota the very next week! :-(
> 
> On a side note, if anyone knows of any other good places nearby to find rare plants please let me know


Wow Josh any chance you could bring one of those amazing viv/habitats you create with you, I could trade some good stuff. I am taking Friday off so I will be going over sometime on Friday if anyone wants to get together.
mark


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I might head over on Friday--depends how the week goes.... I know I have to work through Wed. (so far).


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm heading over Friday morning. I should be there early (around 8-8:30).


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

People should come down if you live anywhere near Sarasota. Lots of bargain broms. Huge specimens!


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Just got back about 1 hour ago.... Picked up some nice bromeliads (_V. erythrodactylon, V. flava, & Orthophytum lucidum_). Also picked up a nice _Gongora tricolor_, _Selaginella peruviensis,_ some succulents, and a few other plants for the landscape.

If you're nearby--GO!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I went over about 1 today lots of cool stuff and man the biggest orchids I have ever seen....Nun's Orchid had a 5' stalk that was covered in flowers. Also some of the coolest begonia's I have ever seen, amazing leaf colors.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

Just left. Got a bunch of sweet broms. Def nice meeting Antone. Thanks for your help


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Had a great time as usual. This is what I picked up. Bromeliads: 3 Aechmea corria-araujoi, 2 Aechmea chantinii "black", Neoregelia Royal Burgundi x Fireball, some misc no name bromeliads. Ferns: a Selaginella, 2 Polypodium formosanum, Pyrrosia piloselloides. 3 unknown rex begonias. They had so many orchids I wanted but I will wait until the Redlands show to get them.



















Dave


----------

